# Hong Kong, South China Meetup



## IlSan (Sep 14, 2010)

Ok, not sure how many members are actually anywhere close to this region...but I will try anyway.

Who would be interested in getting together somewhere in South China, so any members from Hong Kong, Macao, Shenzhen, maybe even Guangzhou...??

Would really be interested how many members there are, and who they are.

Cheers


----------



## IlSan (Sep 16, 2010)

Ok, let me re-phrase my original standpoint.
It seems, that more interesting than the question of how many members there are from this region the question of, are there any other members aside from little old me from this region...


----------



## DxAxN (Sep 17, 2010)

Not quite in your area... I'm up in Shanghai


----------



## IlSan (Sep 21, 2010)

Well - Shanghai is not too far away 

Are you going to the Shanghai Photography Festival in October?


----------



## DxAxN (Sep 22, 2010)

IlSan said:


> Well - Shanghai is not too far away
> 
> Are you going to the Shanghai Photography Festival in October?



Didnt know about...Gonna have to look into it


----------



## IlSan (Sep 22, 2010)

World Photography Organisation

Was thinking about flying up for it to SHA - since it is not that far away.


----------

